
The Fable of Edward Snowden - saint-loup
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-fable-of-edward-snowden-1483143143
======
twic
Counterpoint:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13298075](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13298075)

